# Fish Porn



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/33841445


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

There are so many awesome videos on Vimeo. I could get lost in that site for days and end up never fishing.. Any leads on the LA swamp trip?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I drove over there last weekend to poke my head around a bit. There is a lot of water and it is pretty intimidating, but on the bright side, a DIY trip should be pretty easy to put together. With all that water comes alot more public access than what we are used to over here. I really should be just a matter of taking a day or two and driving over there with a 3 day license and a fly rod.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I have all my camping gear packed and ready. Gheenoe should be done in a week or so, Im sure we could get into a few fat pumpkins over there. You say when.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that link timeflies.
catch 'em up.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Good stuff for sho!!
L8, Harry


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/33872683

http://vimeo.com/9235721

Check out all of Shallow Water Expeditions.. They do some sick vids and most of these videos are all in the panhandle-Al-Ms-La
I dont believe I have ever spoke with these guys and I am suprised I havent run into them on the water.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I wanna flats boat something fierce!!!!!!!!!


----------

